

Interactive homepage (Canvas + node.js + socket.io) - indutny
http://indutny.com/

======
dscape
For those asking this is the personal page of Fedor Indutny, node.js core
contributor and one of the makers at nodejitsu.

You can check the code for the app at - <https://github.com/indutny/home>.

If you feel like giving node a try this page will get you a nodejitsu invite:
\- <http://gimmesomebeta.jit.su>

------
chmike
I'm considering using node.js + expresso + couchdb. What worries me is the CPU
overhead on the servers for using javascript. How much CPU is needed to run
such an app or a service like Trello which I heard is (was?) using node.js.
The scalability is a Maserati problem.

It would just like to know how steep is the curve of the required power
relative to the number of users for a small messaging app with one database
per user (a.k.a. zimbra) ?

------
tikhonj
For the people who haven't figured out how this works: you can move a little
stick-figure around and type; the text will appear above the little figure's
head.

The other figures are moved by other people visiting the site, who can also
type stuff. So you have a chat system.

(Is it just me, or does everybody seeing node.js for the first time want to
make a chat system of some sort? It's the first thing I did, although mine
wasn't nearly as cool as this one. :p)

------
highace
I love how on a Show HN or similar there's always someone trying to inject a
javascript alert.

~~~
rev087
Or making the caracter float above others by fiddling with the console <3

------
aoe
Looks good, but this page bumped my CPU usage to 100% on Firefox 10.0. Anyone
else?

------
superbobry
A nice example of how easy it is to get things _wrong_ in JS:
<http://bayimg.com/JampiAAdJ>

------
IceCreamYou
I've been playing a lot with canvas recently and building libraries to
abstract away all the low-level stuff and just deal directly with the entities
you actually care about working with. Exciting stuff. Cool to see what other
people are doing with it.

------
runn1ng
Seeing Chrome's resources, some magic happens at

ws://indutny.com/socket.io/1/websocket/1315565259493660447

What does ws protocol do exactly? I can read something on wikipedia, but it is
more confusing than clarifying

------
simondlr
I've been thinking of using node.js as a backend for an online game. Does
anyone know if it is viable or games that have used it?

~~~
ggoodale
It's viable. Drivers exist for most of the interesting storage engines you'd
use for user records, leaderboards and the like. You'll need to pay attention
to any server-side operations that require heavy CPU and ensure those tasks
don't block time-critical operations.

You may or may not get the same level of concurrency as someone's custom-tuned
C++ backend, but you won't have to pay an arm and a leg to license it, either.
:)

------
rplnt
What am I looking at? At first I thought that it does not work in Opera, but
then I tried Chrome and nothing changed.

~~~
indutny
Is it still down for you?

------
robinduckett
No more impressive than the last node.js knockout competition page.

------
melc
i'm not sure what it does other than moving the little person really slowly by
pressing the arrow keys (using chrome)

~~~
darklajid
Judging by the current state of the site you can enter text as well. 'Penis'
seems to be the most popular for now.

Seriously. The idea is nice (albeit pointless?), but I just cannot understand
this kind of 'humor' or abuse. Drawing app? Penises. Chat system? Penis!

Can we grow up?

~~~
jamescryer
ha ha. I experienced similar behavior on my own experiment
(<http://jamescryer.no.de/codesign#open>). Is this a question of personal
maturity or simply human nature?

------
sirwanqutbi
So what is it?

------
meapix
eats 100% of CPU

